# Golden Retriever or Golden Lab?



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like a lab to me.


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

Seagodess said:


> Looks like a lab to me.


thanks, but do labs have any kind of feathering on the back legs?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All YELLOW lab.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not any kind of expert, but he looks more lab like to me. Is it possible that he is a mix between the two? I don't see feathering in those pics, but if he does maybe he could be a lab golden mix. Did you see the parents?


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

JMME said:


> I'm not any kind of expert, but he looks more lab like to me. Is it possible that he is a mix between the two? I don't see feathering in those pics, but if he does maybe he could be a lab golden mix. Did you see the parents?


No, i did not see the parents. But the breeder says that he had rechecked by seeing the parents and he is also confused why this happened


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

A yellow lab.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like a yellow Lab to me-handsome boy  Did the owner of the mother also own a lab, or were there labs in the neighborhood? A litter can have more than one father, so possible his father was a lab and his siblings were fathered by a Golden.

Also possible, either or neither parent is purebred. We saw that on here where a breeder finally confessed that a dog he sold as a Golden, with AKC papers on full registration, was actually a mixed-breed (doodle).


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Yellow Lab


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> Looks like a yellow Lab to me-handsome boy  Did the owner of the mother also own a lab, or were there labs in the neighborhood? A litter can have more than one father, so possible his father was a lab and his siblings were fathered by a Golden.
> 
> Also possible, either or neither parent is purebred. We saw that on here where a breeder finally confessed that a dog he sold as a Golden, with AKC papers on full registration, was actually a doodle.


wow, well i am not sure about the other labs in the house or neighborhood, but i see that is possible. I guess i have to wait for some more time to see, but i am convinced that Dude is a labrador, but the breeder is not.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Either way he is very handsome


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Definitely yellow lab. Cute one!


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lab. Lovely looking one!


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

thank you everyone


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would agree with the others here, Dude looks like a handsome lab. The only way to know for sure is to have him genetically tested. If you paid pure breed dollar for the dog and the results come back he is not, the minimum the breeder would be required to do is refund your money...

I think our pup Murphy resembles a lab more than any other pure bred golden I've run into, other golden owners have (politely) questioned his heritage & we are asked nearly every walk his breed. As a pup he looked like his dad in terms of a flatter, short coat which we preferred. This is more common in the english breeding lines from what I understand and not desired in the AKC standard.

Murphy's dad - very clearly a golden, but in person this is a golden with a very short coat and only mild feathering. 








Murphy @ 15 weeks - No feathering & he's still sporting a flat coat


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Murphy's definitely a golden. He'll get more hair as he gets older. You can see the golden in his ears, rear, and tail. Plus his body coat is longer than a lab puppy's would be.

I'd like to see a picture of dude standing so that we can see his rear end/tail (from the side). His front half certainly looks yellow lab. How old is Dude.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

JMME said:


> Either way he is very handsome


I agree DUDE is a handsome fella regardless.


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

dude is 6 months old now.I will upload his standing pic tomorrow for sure


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude looks like a full blooded lab to me. I don't see any golden traits.

You could DNA test him for yourself because I doubt it will convince the breeder. If the breeder keeps telling you he is a full golden when he clearly doesn't look like one I kind of am doubtful of this breeder myself.

Does India have an organization such as AKC here in the US that you could report the breeder too?


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Dude looks like a full blooded lab to me. I don't see any golden traits.
> 
> You could DNA test him for yourself because I doubt it will convince the breeder. If the breeder keeps telling you he is a full golden when he clearly doesn't look like one I kind of am doubtful of this breeder myself.
> 
> Does India have an organization such as AKC here in the US that you could report the breeder too?


Yes, we have kennel club of india. I will see if the breeder gives back the money and would keep only for a lab


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

*Golden Retriever or Golden lab?*

I think my golden was almost a year old before people stopped saying she wa a lab. She didn't have as much fur as you normally think a golden to have. I had began to wonder if she would ever look more like a golden retriever than a lab. At a year old she seem to really start getting more of a golden coat. I think you might just have to give it some more time.


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, I hope so as I am seeing groowth in his hair


----------



## LisaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

People ask all the time if Willa is a lab or a golden...she isn't super hairy, but I'm hopinf that her hair will come in as she gets older...although a golden without a ton of hair wouldn't be too bad!  I do think your pup looks like my sister's lab...but
I'm not an expert by any stretch. And DUDE is adorable.


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

LisaMarie said:


> People ask all the time if Willa is a lab or a golden...she isn't super hairy, but I'm hopinf that her hair will come in as she gets older...although a golden without a ton of hair wouldn't be too bad!  I do think your pup looks like my sister's lab...but
> I'm not an expert by any stretch. And DUDE is adorable.


I agree, the less hair is more managable but still long hair has it charms ;-)


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Amber was over a year before she got any feathering and she has plenty now. Headset resembles more a lab. DNA testing would be your best bet. :wavey: Vicki


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

great looking pup! <3


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

He sure is cute


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks lab to me too.


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

thank you all for your replies


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Our breeder specializes in Golden Retrievers and Yellow Labs but she also cross breeds the GRs and Labs. Even the cross-bred puppies tend to look more like GR's than labs... maybe a little shorter hair, but the faces seem to be more Golden. I wonder if you have a mix?


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

GoldenNewbee said:


> Our breeder specializes in Golden Retrievers and Yellow Labs but she also cross breeds the GRs and Labs. Even the cross-bred puppies tend to look more like GR's than labs... maybe a little shorter hair, but the faces seem to be more Golden. I wonder if you have a mix?


That's what I wonder, my sister got a pure golden retriever and his face is exactly the same as dude's minus the hair


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

He sure looks like a yellow lab. A responsible breeder would not be confused as to what happened. He looks like a lab but is still adorable


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Although the breeder should own up to whether or not they know if your pup is a mix or not... you sure do have one cute puppy!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

He looks like Lab with some Golden mixed in perhaps. He is very handsome and looks very sweet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

In general I agree that he looks more like a Lab, but in the first picture you posted, his coat down his back looks longer and more Golden-like. I'm thinking he may be a mix as well.


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

The coat on hos bum is rather fluffy, do labs have any kind of feathering?
As I can see little feathring on his hind legs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Defo a Golden Retriever, our Retriever Bailey (female) was the exact same people where thinking she was a Lab. Here are some of her through time.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Holly (Apr 12, 2012)

Put your mind at ease and do a dna test, thats what i did. Isla is 3/4 golden retriever and 1/4 labrador but seems to have strong labrador traits.
She has some feathering on her back legs and tail but not too much. Her chest is very fluffy though. 
Is the last few months ive noticed more hair coming in but too be honest the less hair the better - its everywhere!


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Baileys fur was short until she was 19/20months old then it began to grow longer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chance & Ella's Sister (Dec 22, 2012)

He definitely looks like a lab or lab/golden mix to me. He's so cute! 
I've gone through the same thing with a breeder. Ella is 5 months old and the breeder kept saying she was a full blooded Golden. We did a DNA test and she came back with one parent full blooded American Bulldog and the other parent Golden Retriever mix. We question the full blooded American Bulldog part though. We did the Wisdom DNA test..I don't know if I would recommend the test but everyone else seems to have had accurate results on here with it. I think your breeder should refund you at least some if she came back mixed and pay for the DNA test. Our breeder ended up giving us a full refund and paying for the DNA test.


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

Chance & Ella's Sister said:


> He definitely looks like a lab or lab/golden mix to me. He's so cute!
> I've gone through the same thing with a breeder. Ella is 5 months old and the breeder kept saying she was a full blooded Golden. We did a DNA test and she came back with one parent full blooded American Bulldog and the other parent Golden Retriever mix. We question the full blooded American Bulldog part though. We did the Wisdom DNA test..I don't know if I would recommend the test but everyone else seems to have had accurate results on here with it. I think your breeder should refund you at least some if she came back mixed and pay for the DNA test. Our breeder ended up giving us a full refund and paying for the DNA test.


American bull dog :screwy: wow that's a first one I have heard. I guess I'll talk to the breeder to refund me some


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

The standing photo for those who wanted to see

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think yellow labs do have some butt fluff. The one in my obedience class has a fluffy butt. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I think yellow labs do have some butt fluff. The one in my obedience class has a fluffy butt.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


well I guess I have to bekieve that he is a labrador 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

vishal said:


> well I guess I have to bekieve that he is a labrador
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not saying he IS a labrador -- I just don't think he *looks* like a purebred golden. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

vishal said:


> well I guess I have to bekieve that he is a labrador
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can always do a DNA test. I think if he is AKC registered, the AKC should be notified once you have DNA proof, so the other puppies from that litter can be tested and the breeder can be dealt with for selling puppies under fraudulent information. Or whatever the term is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

The back end picture you posted looks exactly like the pure bred chocolate & yellow labs we have had in the past. They all had a little feathering on their back legs. Your dog looks like a pure bred lab to me or possibly a lab / golden mix.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Back end photo looks like a lab to me.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like a Lab/Golden mix to me. They are wonderful dogs! But not a purebred Golden.

Lab/Golden mixes will almost always have a coat rather like a Labs since the longer coat genes are recessive, but there is something about this pups head and ears that look more Golden like than Lab like.


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

*Pure bred golden or lab mix*

Let us know if you get a DNA test and the results please.


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

Well i did not get the DNA test but had a word with the breeder and he agreed that he is a labrador( he is still confused as to how this happened as he has seen both the parents) so i got the refund, so i paid for a labrador only


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope you're not disappointed in your dog...he is lovely. Labs and Goldens share many of the best qualities a dog can have!


----------



## vishal (Dec 19, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I hope you're not disappointed in your dog...he is lovely. Labs and Goldens share many of the best qualities a dog can have!


I can never be dissapointed in Dude.. he is one of the best and lovable dog for me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

